# If you have difficulty conceiving. . .



## Maggirayne (Mar 6, 2007)

I am curious how many women with difficulty conceiving were diapered with disposables vs. cloth. I have heard of and know so many women who are on various fertility treatments, and I was just wondering.

Does anyone know of any studies on this?

Yes, I heard of the fears of sposies keeping scrotal temps high and causing infertility later in men, which is debatable. To me the chemicals in sposies would be a higher factor. I'm not getting into that, but am aware it's out there.

FTR, I was sposied, My mom said I got diaper rash w/cloth. I used sposies and EC first 3 1/2 mos on DD, have switched to cloth except sometimes at night.


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

Interesting theory, but there are so many factors that can influence infertility and so many people that were diapered in disposables that have no problems conceiving, that I think it would be a hard case to make.

eta: I have pcos. Dh has male IF factors. Both of us were diapered in disposables.

But my sister was diapered in disposables, and so was her husband. They have no IF problems.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

the choices really did not fit me.

i said cloth and fertility issues.

however, i was CD'erd at night (witch is the longest constant time baby is in diapers. that is why i choose what i did







) and sposies in the day. i have irregular AF and issues with ovulating.

i have heard that sposies could be a real cause. this poll is going to be interesting


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I totally read this wrong! I thought you were asking how we diapered our own children. I didn't see a connection!

I was diapered both ways. I do not know why I had trouble ttc but suspect PCOS


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

I was cloth diped and had fertility problems that were connected to my thyroid disease.


----------



## cking (Jul 27, 2005)

I checked cloth diapers and fertility problems, but I might have been an 'other'. (sorry!







)

We did finally conceive after a year and a few months of acupuncture treatments. So, I don't think I can say I had a tangible fertility issue, but it took a long time, I just don't know why.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

Oh, how interesting!

I know I was predominantly in cloth, so I chose cloth as my answer. No fertility problems.

I had no siblings, but dh and his sister were both at least partially cloth diapered, and neither have any fertility problems.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

I was both cloth diapered and sposied...and have some fertility issues, egg related and PCOS, and some uterine issues.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

I was all sposie. No fertility problems. Dh was cloth, no problems with him either.


----------



## ashesofyou (Apr 30, 2007)

I voted cloth with problems TTC.

I was mostly cloth diapered, but if we left the house, I was in sposies. Now,v "leaving the house" wasn't often though, probably just on Sundays or once during the week grocery shopping because my mom is legally blind, and my dad worked very long hours.

I have some thyroid issues, my numbers are good now with medication. I have insulin resistance, and a dx of possible PCOS. Left to my own devices, I would have one or two periods a year.

DH was 100% sposie, and has no known problems.


----------



## durafemina (Feb 11, 2004)

cloth here. . . and I have a short luteal phase (although conceived without medical intervention - still not sure how exactly. .. )


----------



## MollyD (May 22, 2005)

Our infertility issues were both of us.

DH very poor sperm counts and quality, and I had crappy eggs (only found this out after 3 IVF attempts, otherwise everything looked good).

We were both in cloth diapers, but then again age may have something to do with it. There weren't even disposable diapers out when DH was born and I think that they were just coming out, were too $$, and very poor quality at the for my mom to use for me.

Molly


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

DH's mom used disposables and he has a severe sperm morphology issue. Although his issue has some sort of genetic cause because his father had the same issue.


----------



## League_mama (Jul 21, 2007)

I voted cloth and no fertility problems, well, we conceive quickly and have a DD, but have had two m/c. But I suspect this is skewed towards cloth/fertility problems because when those of us who are 35 and older were babies, disposables weren't an option in general. And well, 35 and older = higher rate of fertility problems. It just does.


----------



## Attached2Elijah (Jun 27, 2004)

100% cloth diapered by my "crunchy before crunchy was cool" Mama and it took 15 months of diligent charting, etc with DS, 23 with DD... just now starting for my #3 (DH's #5).... my problems are just really, really short window of oppurtunity and inhospitable CM.


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

I voted cloth and fertility issues, but I am not sure if that is quite right. I don't know that I really have any issues, just a generally lower level of fertility (have to actually TRY at conception (timing, position, herbal supplements).


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Aug 24, 2005)

i voted cloth w/fertility problems. i was cd'ed at a time when sposies were available, but expensive.

i have a rarer form of pcos. i have always had it and self diagnosed when i was 11 y.o. it took many gyn's, re's and 7 years until they "confirmed" what i already knew. idiots.

my mom washed my dipes in bleach though, and i ate lots of coventionally grown meat, dairy and fresh fruits and veggies as a kid. we also used a lot of bleach in our home growing up.

i believe my exposure to pesticides and chemicals caused my pcos.

within a few months of switching to an all-organic diet, no microwave or teflon in the house, no chemicals OF ANY KIND including beauty and cleaning products in our home, i conceived for the first time in 5 years (after 2 m/c 5 years apart). i m/c at 12 weeks, but got pg again with our dd 5 months later.

i believe that flushing my body and maintaining a chemical free lifestyle has reversed my pcos (for the most part) as i am now 23 wks pg with #2. i got pg while still nursing dd at 15 months and on my first pp af cycle.


----------

